# Points based timeshares Comparison chart?



## darkshadowgirl2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello all,

 I wanted to do a little research on timeshares.. and I am interested in one of the points based timeshares. Not one where you get a week at one resort type. 


I wanted to compare the different Systems that do this and wanted to get the down low on each company like, I'm especially interested in the exchange programs because I want to do most traveling outside of the United States. 

What exchange company they use: II vs RCI?

Can you book exchanges by the day or only in week chunks?

How many points do they generally offer a year?

Yearly fees ranges?

Perks?

Number of 'in-house' resorts and their locations? 

etc


Is there a list that gives you all the info and comparisons?


----------



## darkshadowgirl2 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm pretty new to all this so I'm still a bit confused.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Start here*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64571

The new RCI system uses a point called a trade power unit. And in Japan there are currently 11 resorts with weeks for this fall @ 15 tpu.

There are ways to rent certain points from owners, but then you need to use them in their system, i.e. Diamond, Wyndham, Hilton, Disney, etc.

You are going to need to spend several weeks reading all the info here before you are ready to buy anything. 

Greg


----------



## unavailable55 (Jul 16, 2011)

Confusion is the name of the game, when you start investigating time shares.  As you study the fog kind of disappears, but I know I have a lot to learn.  Good luck!


----------



## livepast60 (Jul 30, 2011)

You would do well to buy timeshares that are affiliated at lowest cost on-line, not retail from timeshare sales presentations so you can become a member of RCI and/or II Then you can buy weeks or days from RCI and/or II at a cost lower than the maintenance fee you'd have to pay if you owned an expensive location. 

As added info on exchanges: I'm a Club Wyndham and Worldmark owner. As Club Wyndham made my week worth only 3 days over the years, except at my home resort, I tried to exchange the week through the Exchange Plus Application to WorldMark. 

As Cendant split them both a few years ago from the other corporations, a sub-corporation doesn't consider a week in Club Wyndham worth as much as a week in Workmark, unless the point value is updated (at more cost and maintenance fee), in my case from 126,000 for a one bedroom to 181,000 points. So no go. My week in Fairfield changed to Club Wyndham is no longer a week in Club Wyndham. They will probably continue to do this in the future the same way they just changed the points in RCI so you get less weeks.

As my Club Wyndham 7 day week is now worth 3-4 days, I'll be getting rid of it to use the maintenance fee price to buy weeks in II and RCI. I can get two RCI weeks for the maintenance fee that gets me 4 days.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 30, 2011)

darkshadowgirl2 said:


> -snip-
> I'm especially interested in the exchange programs because I want to do most traveling outside of the United States.
> 
> What exchange company they use: II vs RCI?



RCI and II both have a lot of resorts outside the US - can you be more specific about where you want to go?


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 30, 2011)

aliikai2 said:


> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64571
> 
> The new RCI system uses a point called a trade power unit. And in Japan there are currently 11 resorts with weeks for this fall @ 15 tpu.
> 
> ...



The thread shown is an epic fail - in that it completely skips the most popular point system of all --- "RCI Points"

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66948 

To see the relative popularity. :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2011)

Darkshadowgirl2 - Your question is a good one and you are on the right track, but a comparison of all the point system is a massive undertaking - we don't have that info.  Also - you don't have to own a points-only timeshare to trade - deeded weeks can be traded as well.

Here are some questions that will help us pin down what your needs are:

*If you click quote, it will copy and paste these questions in a new window, and you will be able to answer them:

New buyer questions:

1)  Where do you want your home resort to be?
2)  Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
3)  What are your 5 top trade destinations?
4)  How many people do you usually travel with?
5)  Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
6)  Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
7)  Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
8)  How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
9)  How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
10)  Are you a detail oriented planner?
11) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


----------

